# سلامة النقل



## haddad1212 (19 مايو 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء : هذة أول مشاركة لى وسوف أركز فى مشاركاتى على سلامة النقل لأنى لاحظت قلة المشاركات فى هذا المجال .
وهذة المشاركة الأولى :31:


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 مايو 2009)

رائع وغير عادى-----------------


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 مايو 2009)

السلامة أولا والسلامة دائما
بارك الله فيك


----------



## husscorps (24 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجبار و يعطيك العافيه*​


----------



## علي الحميد (29 مايو 2009)

ملف رائع ولو أن لي تحفظ على التسمية لأن أفضل ترجمة لـ defensive driving هي القيادة الوقائية وليست الدفاعية...


----------



## عبدالرحمن خميس (30 مايو 2009)

مجهود جيد وبارك الله قيك . معلومات قيمة جدا ونحتاجها كمتخصصين سلامة في جمين منشأتنا الصناعية شكرا
 م. عبدالرحمن خميس / مهندس سلامة مهنية 
 / جريج المركز العالي للسلامة والصحة المهنية 
 / الخبرة 5 سنوات طرابلس ليبيا


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على الملف


----------



## agharieb (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (24 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف جميل جدا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## tomasz (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الملف الرائع

ونتمنى المزيد حول السلامة على الطرقات


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

